# I think we may have set a new record...



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2017)

in "You want me to work for free"...  

Do the shoot, edit the images, print AND provide an MUA.  Sureeeeeee... this is me jumping right on this gig!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2017)

Where does it say 'free'?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2017)

My interpretation of the "No pay" bubble under the map to the right of the description.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2017)

Mebbe she's not expecting to _get_ paid.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2017)

480sparky said:


> Mebbe she's not expecting to _get_ paid.


   Sure, let's go with that!


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 11, 2017)

" ... it can help you with your portfolio as well."


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 11, 2017)

My wife wouldn't approve


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 11, 2017)

But hey, shooting this completely normal looking nobody will propel your career instantly!


----------



## Destin (Sep 11, 2017)

Meh. Sounds like she's looking for a pretty standard TFP arrangement but isn't familiar with the terminology or methods. 

She needs a TFP shoot and then she can print the images herself. 

Someone will do this, no doubt.


----------



## Designer (Sep 11, 2017)

480sparky said:


> Where does it say 'free'?





tirediron said:


> My interpretation of the "No pay" bubble under the map to the right of the description.


My interpretation is that she is not asking to be paid.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 11, 2017)

Designer said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Where does it say 'free'?
> ...


No, she's offering no pay.  If you look at other ads in that category, that's where they list how much they are offering for the work.  If this was under "services offered" it would be different, but in "creative gigs" the poster is looking to hire someone.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 11, 2017)

Destin said:


> Meh. Sounds like she's looking for a pretty standard TFP arrangement but isn't familiar with the terminology or methods.
> 
> She needs a TFP shoot and then she can print the images herself.
> 
> Someone will do this, no doubt.


A TFP with digital files, prints and an MUA?  That's pretty rich....


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 11, 2017)

Just asked the wife.... I'm in trouble again...What was I thinking?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 11, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Maybe the 'No Pay' option is the default.  She, like millions of others, don't know Craigslist like the back of our collective hands.


----------



## Destin (Sep 11, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Meh. Sounds like she's looking for a pretty standard TFP arrangement but isn't familiar with the terminology or methods.
> ...



Often the MUA also does it on a TFP basis. All my TFP shoots include digital files because well.. they cost me nothing, while prints cost me something. And the model isn't gonna buy anything anyway.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 11, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Just asked the wife.... I'm in trouble again...What was I thinking?



Quick, go buy a new camera you want while she's still mad!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 11, 2017)

Add to that a stylist, or at least someone with a comb (guess it must have been breezy with the windows open). Not that she isn't a lovely young woman, but realistically I don't know that modeling is gonna happen... (I watch Project Runway, those models know how to pose and walk to show the clothing, etc.; it takes more than a handful of photos and calling it a portfolio.) 

Digital files don't cost nothing... what about the camera, and lenses, and a new camera to upgrade eventually? and a backup camera, and media cards, and a computer with a good monitor, and an internet connection, and photo editing software, and eventually a new computer... and paper and ink and a printer for those 9x12" prints she wants for 'no pay'?

And that's just the equipment, then there's time - time has value. Not just the session, but all the time (and possibly money) that photographers put into learning and developing skills. That's the thing with creative work - talent has value, it's just harder to put a price on something like that. Think about almost any other service, you pay for parts/equipment, but mostly for time and expertise.

I'm not sure this is just for a portfolio anyway because she wants something specific - three poses, four 9x12" prints - so there must be some specific purpose in mind.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 11, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Add to that a stylist, or at least someone with a comb (guess it must have been breezy with the windows open). Not that she isn't a lovely young woman, but realistically I don't know that modeling is gonna happen... (I watch Project Runway, those models know how to pose and walk to show the clothing, etc.; it takes more than a handful of photos and calling it a portfolio.)
> 
> Digital files don't cost nothing... what about the camera, and lenses, and a new camera to upgrade eventually? and a backup camera, and media cards, and a computer with a good monitor, and an internet connection, and photo editing software, and eventually a new computer... and paper and ink and a printer for those 9x12" prints she wants for 'no pay'?
> 
> ...


hmmm


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 11, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Just asked the wife.... I'm in trouble again...What was I thinking?



1st mistake, after 39 years, I've learned "tis better to ask forgiveness", because once I get past the 3 day barrier she won't remember it anyhow


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 11, 2017)

480sparky said:


> Mebbe she's not expecting to _get_ paid.



Trade for services?????? Hmmm


----------



## tirediron (Sep 11, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> ...I'm not sure this is just for a portfolio anyway because she wants something specific - three poses, four 9x12" prints - so there must be some specific purpose in mind.


Coincidentally this is exactly what the only real agency in town requires as part of their application.  I suspect she is going to be sorely disappointed with her results.


----------



## Destin (Sep 11, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Add to that a stylist, or at least someone with a comb (guess it must have been breezy with the windows open). Not that she isn't a lovely young woman, but realistically I don't know that modeling is gonna happen... (I watch Project Runway, those models know how to pose and walk to show the clothing, etc.; it takes more than a handful of photos and calling it a portfolio.)
> 
> Digital files don't cost nothing... what about the camera, and lenses, and a new camera to upgrade eventually? and a backup camera, and media cards, and a computer with a good monitor, and an internet connection, and photo editing software, and eventually a new computer... and paper and ink and a printer for those 9x12" prints she wants for 'no pay'?
> 
> ...



You're missing the part where the photographers who to TFP shoots are doing it to build a portfolio so they have a body of work to show to book paid shoots. 

Generally photographers doing TF work aren't working professionals, they're amateurs trying to build a name for themselves and step to the professional level. Like me.


----------



## tecboy (Sep 11, 2017)

Just better off to take selfie shots on an iPhone. Seriously, there are a lot of good pics done in iPhone.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 11, 2017)

Destin said:


> ...Generally photographers doing TF work aren't working professionals, they're amateurs trying to build a name for themselves and step to the professional level. Like me.


Or, as I often do, for testing purposes...  "Hey I wonder how it would look if I did this with this to that..."  IMO, this isn't TF* shoot material because she's specifying exactly what she wants with no discussion about what the photographer might want.  When I do TF* work, it's always half for me and half for the model.  So if it's a 90 minute session, 45 minutes are me shooting what I want, and 45 what the model wants.


----------

